# Update: I got the Duo Temp Pro!



## -Tristan- (Jan 2, 2020)

It seems like only yesterday when I joined the forum and asked whether to get the DTP and separate grinder or get the BE.

Oh wait, that's because it was.

I collected the Duo Temp Pro which I reserved last night!

Added a couple of pictures for you, thanks for all the advice guys! Don't worry, I'll be asking for plenty more of it 

*Routine kind of went like this:*



Unpacked


Immersed filter for 5 mins, washed out water tank etc


Purged machine as per manual


Used a flathead screwdriver to pop out that nasty plastic disc Sage put in the portafilter. Yuck. I think it's for the pressurised double wall?


Sadly I do not have my grinder yet, so I have committed coffee sacrilege and sin tonight, just to have a go.

I used the pressurised double wall with some pre ground Lavazza and had a go with the milk.

As you can see, I definitely did not achieve Latte art. Not the prettiest looking cup ay.

For pre ground coffee, the second shot I pulled wasn't too bad. First shot was awful 

For a beginner I'm pretty excited, lots to learn.

I put the frothing pitcher in the fridge for 15 minutes, the milk was cold too so I'm not sure where I went wrong with the milk. It was semi skimmed.

Anyway any tips on where to go from here would be super appreciated!


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Congratulations ?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Great stuff. ? When does the grinder arrive??


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Congratulations, that was quick. Prepare to be delighted and frustrated in equal measure. Try full fat milk.

I recommend rave coffee beans. You can get 15% off first order. Signature blend and Italian job. ?


----------

